# British 10k London Run



## aymes

I know there are several other runners on here so I wondered if anyone else is doing this race next Sunday?

I'll be doing it for the second year running (no pun intended!), really enjoyed it last year. Last year it was in aid of Diabetes UK but this year I'm just doing it for me, I do so many sponsored events I think I've exhausted fundraising opportunities for a while!

My training hasn't gone as well as I'd have hoped, hot weather not helping but so long as I beat last year's time I'll be happy!


----------



## Northerner

Ooh! Good luck aymes! Wish I was doing it - it's about time I picked out a target for the next couple of months or so. My next current target is the Great South Run, and that's not until October - might try and find a half-marathon in September...


----------



## Steff

good luck aymes x


----------



## Sugarbum

aymes said:


> I know there are several other runners on here so I wondered if anyone else is doing this race next Sunday?
> 
> I'll be doing it for the second year running (no pun intended!), really enjoyed it last year. Last year it was in aid of Diabetes UK but this year I'm just doing it for me, I do so many sponsored events I think I've exhausted fundraising opportunities for a while!
> 
> My training hasn't gone as well as I'd have hoped, hot weather not helping but so long as I beat last year's time I'll be happy!



SPOOKY! Aymes I did it last year as well for Diabetes UK, were you in the group pictures at the end that DUK took in front of their tent? Because if you were then maybe we met!

I was going to do it again this year but had to drop out because of starting on insulin in pump tomorrow and no exercise for a week I'm no great runner but I actually really enjoyed it!

Good luck mate x


----------



## aymes

Thanks everyone!



Sugarbum said:


> SPOOKY! Aymes I did it last year as well for Diabetes UK, were you in the group pictures at the end that DUK took in front of their tent? Because if you were then maybe we met!
> 
> I was going to do it again this year but had to drop out because of starting on insulin in pump tomorrow and no exercise for a week I'm no great runner but I actually really enjoyed it!
> 
> Good luck mate x



Small world! No I wasn't, I didn't come to the picnic after, had to disappear off at the end to go and get my train back to Norwich


----------



## Sugarbum

Ah, it was the picnic at the end that spurred me on! And diabetics were catered for!

Anyway, good luck this year. I shall most likely be down there cheering everyone on!


----------



## aymes

well make sure you give me an extra loud cheer!


----------



## runner

Good luck - I think my friend is going to run in the same race, for BREAK, a charity in North Norfolk.  She's going down to London for the weekend with her hubby and going to a show at the same time.


----------



## aymes

Sugarbum said:


> Wasnt it your 10km today? How did you do?



Ok, but it didn't quite go to plan!

I had the incident at the hotel the night before in that I couldn't get my bg to rise so was up eating and drinking until nearly 2am, so we only got 5 hours sleep! Then in the morning I don't know if it was that or the meal I had in the evening but I had a (sorry if TMI!) dodgy stomach  and really couldn't handle any food so I ended up running the 10k on a bottle of lucozade plus gatorade on the way round. This was fine for my bg (finished on 4.4!) but didn't really give me energy for the race! 
However all that included I completed in about 1hr 5 which isn't too bad for me and I recorded a personal best for one of the miles so I'm relatively happy!


----------



## Steff

apart from all the hassles before congrats on finishing and doing a PB

welll done


----------



## Northerner

Well done aymes! It's always a bit annoying if you're not at your best on the day of the race - but you did it, and in a very creditable time too!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Well done Aymes


----------



## runner

Well done aymes, you must be so pleased about the personal best bit and finishing after all the curfuffle beforehand!


----------



## rossi_mac

Well done you.

I've been meaning to dig out my old running shoes lately, but keep avoiding it, maybe I'll aim for this race next year!


----------



## runner

Hey, my friend did 1hr 5 mins which she's really pleased with and she doesn't have diabetes, so even more well done you!  She also went to see Mama Mia with her OH while in London - says it was brilliant - very funny and great atmoshphere!


----------



## aymes

Thanks everyone!



rossi_mac said:


> Well done you.
> 
> I've been meaning to dig out my old running shoes lately, but keep avoiding it, maybe I'll aim for this race next year!



Go for it! This one is a pretty good race, the first 'proper race' I ever did, plenty of people (26000 this year) and a good crowd so a lovely atmosphere. I'm already planning to do it again next year.


----------



## rossi_mac

aymes said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it! This one is a pretty good race, the first 'proper race' I ever did, plenty of people (26000 this year) and a good crowd so a lovely atmosphere. I'm already planning to do it again next year.



Well sounds good, in my prime I loved a race day, the crowds cheering on and all that. Lets try and do a few jogs first though!

Still if I see you there I'll spot you with that nose! Hey there are probably some great races nearer to your home than that, get another one in before next year!

That was another good thing about racing, a day out somewhere completely random!


----------



## aymes

rossi_mac said:


> Well sounds good, in my prime I loved a race day, the crowds cheering on and all that. Lets try and do a few jogs first though!
> 
> Still if I see you there I'll spot you with that nose! Hey there are probably some great races nearer to your home than that, get another one in before next year!
> 
> That was another good thing about racing, a day out somewhere completely random!



The nose is only for very special occasions, although running with it may be an experience....!

I'm on the look out for my next race, not much coming up at the moment, I guess the summer isn't the best time for them. Next planned one is a half marathon in Norwich in November but I'd like to get a few smaller ones in before that.


----------



## runner

Hi Aymes,  I can't be sure, but I think there's a 'Race for Life 10K at Sandringham or Lowestoft around September.  My progress is very slow, so my aim is to actually _run_ the whole of the 3K next year!


----------



## aymes

Thanks, I'll lok into it!


----------



## rossi_mac

aymes said:


> The nose is only for very special occasions, although running with it may be an experience....!
> 
> I'm on the look out for my next race, not much coming up at the moment, I guess the summer isn't the best time for them. Next planned one is a half marathon in Norwich in November but I'd like to get a few smaller ones in before that.



I did london marathon once wearing a tam o shanta hat!! Not advisable!! I sweat anyway but blimey it made it a lot worse!! It'd be fun to wear the nose tho, you'd get the crowd going and they get yous going, maybe!


----------



## aymes

rossi_mac said:


> I did london marathon once wearing a tam o shanta hat!! Not advisable!! I sweat anyway but blimey it made it a lot worse!! It'd be fun to wear the nose tho, you'd get the crowd going and they get yous going, maybe!



I can't believe some of the costumes people run in, not for me! In this last race I was (just!) beaten by someone in a furry cow suit, not the sort of thing you want to be beaten by!!


----------



## Ironmike

*London 10k*

hI i did the same race it was great fun I have done it twice before though the crowds were bigger this year.
I ran for St Christophers Hospice a local hospice in south London and raised about ?350.00 I did a time of 55mins but was wrecked at the end and took a while to recover.
Collecting the sponsorship is as hard as the race,or seems that way.It was a great day and the rain held off.


----------



## runner

Ironmike said:


> hI i did the same race it was great fun I have done it twice before though the crowds were bigger this year.
> I ran for St Christophers Hospice a local hospice in south London and raised about ?350.00 I did a time of 55mins but was wrecked at the end and took a while to recover.
> Collecting the sponsorship is as hard as the race,or seems that way.It was a great day and the rain held off.



Yes I think my friend would agree with you - she hates asking people for money!  she really enjoyed the run and the weekend away in London and wasn't too bad the next day.  Well done you for doing such a good time and raising all that money!


----------



## Northerner

Well done Mike! I've had problems in the past with collecting sponsorship money, ad I found that a good way to do it is to set up a 'justgiving' webpage. People make their donation by credit or debit card and the money is taken straight away and goes to the charity - no collecting required!


----------



## aymes

This was my second time of doing this race, love it so hope to do it again next year. I used to do lots of races for charity but I think I've tapped up all my friend too much (I work for a charity too) so I'm just running for me for the time being!

My next race is a 5k, the great capital run in regents park in september so all my training at the moment is speed work.


----------

